# A Norfolk site?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A bit late, but we've just decided to go to Norfolk tomorrow, for the weekend!

Any recommendations for a quiet site, very little facilities, but maybe with nice views? Being August, we probably won't be able to get into Sandringham CC site (not been there, what's it like?).

Thanks.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Sandringham site was refurbished a few years ago, it's now just like any other CC site, a bit clinical, but at least you know its gonna be clean and efficiently run (sieg heil!). 

Stick to CL's, theres loads around Norfolk, bound to get in somewhere. If you're into canoeing theres a brilliant CL at Santon Downham near Brandon. Basic facilities, but right in the middle of Thetford forest. Beatiful location and really quiet.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Bloody hell, that was quick! Thanks for that, Pete.

Barry


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Barry & Sue

You could try a site me and the hubby found on our way back down country in June. It is on the suffolk Norfolk borders at Mildenhall it is known as the Round Plantation and is run by the CC the price is not bad although there isn't any loos or electric hook up they have faclities for both waste, drinking water and it is in the forest. Charges approx£7 a night we thought it was brilliant and the dogs loved it :dog: :dog: .

The site no.01638 713089 if you want to find out more, it is just below Thetford Forest.

Hope this is some help

Rolley :toothy4: :bunny: :flower: :sunny:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hope you are all putting these sites on the database people as well as mentioning them here. Go on its really easy, if you have a photo great, but if you haven't post it anyway, you could always add a photo next time you go :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, folks.

Barry


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Do not go to the C&CC site at Rendlesham Forest. Great area but when I collected my morning paper that had been ordered they charged me 7p for delivery !!!! Now that is what i call a rip-off


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi HelenB

Sorry to be a bit of a thicket  , can you piont me in the right direction for putting the info on. Appologise if it is straight forward and has been explained but think I missed it :? .



Regards Rolley :thumbright:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

No problem Rolley :wink: 
Select Datafiles from the menu bar that lives at the top of every page.

When the drop down menu appears Select Wild Camping Sites and Campsites

Right at the bottom of the box that appears are 4 Blue squares with various options select Add Wild site and campsite

A box will come up with loads of drop down yes/no choices and also a big box for you to type in your comments, just click in the box and type merrily away.

When you have filled in as much info as you can press submit

There you go another recommendation to help everyone.

Don't ever worry or feel silly asking for help we have all been there, any problems get back to us and someone will know what to do


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks HelenB, I'll do that now




Rolley


----------

